# New to Control Booth



## Stolas (Jan 21, 2011)

By Chance I became the T.D. at a south jersey theatre with a 20x40 stage and a 1,100 seat house. I have some sound with a little lighting and a lot of building experience under my belt. I absolutely love the fact that I get to design and build the more complex props for our shows. Circuitry and programming are what I excel at and I plan to share whatever knowledge I have.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to CB! Glad to have you here. Hope you have fun.

~Dave


----------

